# Webcam : des images, des confs et des maux !...



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Décembre 2002)

joyeux noël!

quelqu'un paut m'aider à mettre ce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 truc en fonctionnement correct sur mon powerbook G3? SOS


----------



## ApplePie (25 Décembre 2002)

dis-moi ce qui se passe ? c'est un installation, une ré-installation ? tu utilisais déjà une webcam sur ton PB avant ? as-tu la notice ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Décembre 2002)

bon! merci! 

alors : nouvelle webcam achetée hier... jamais connecté de webcam sur cette machine. lu la notice? pas de notice, te disent juste de mettre le cd et d'attendre qu'on t'invite à plugger la cam ds l'usb... ce qui ne vient jamais... installé, désinstallé, visité le site philips suggéré sur le cd : total aucune info nulle part concernant les utilisateurs mac... pour ifnir, ça a l'iar de foncitonner : je vois ma gueule de lendemain de la veille sur mon écran, mais mise à jour de l'image dure +/- 1 minute!  de plus, pas moyen d'utiliser la cam si le cd n'est pas ds la machine ... je suppose que j'ai fait des erreurs tout partout mais bon...


----------



## ApplePie (25 Décembre 2002)

de toute évidence, le soft n'est pas installé sur ton PB. je ne sais pas si c'est la raison pour laquelle la vitesse de rafraichissement est si lente. ce serait mieux si je voyais le _"bintz"_ !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Décembre 2002)

Message effac&eacute; par plumette


----------



## ApplePie (25 Décembre 2002)

non non, je ne suis pas amateur de film d'horreur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









sous quel système es-tu ? 9 o X ? 
*édite ton précédent message et efface ton n° de tél, stp !!* 
oh, il n'y a que 9 chiffres !!


----------



## polo50 (25 Décembre 2002)

déjà une question importante es tu sous mac os 9 ou sous mac osx ???

car ca change tout pour l installation des drivers dans un cas il est sur ton CD d install dans l autre faut aller télécharger le driver


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Décembre 2002)

os9.2


----------



## ApplePie (25 Décembre 2002)

essaie cela :

- mettre le driver "Philips webcam" dans le dossier extensions du dossier systeme (pas la peine de redemarrer normalement)

- vérifier les gestionnaires USB... je ne connais pas la liste complète des extensions ! Reinstaller la "partie USB" de mac os si nécéssaire.

debrancher les périph. USB inutiles

- brancher la webcam sur un port du mac (pas sur le clavier USB...)

- utiliser le soft "ivisit" pour verifier que la cam marche. (www.ivisit.com/media/).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Décembre 2002)

le pilote qui est sur le cd ds extensions?

les ports usb fonctionnent ts les 2, 1 est utilisé par mon modem adsl et l'autre par la cam 

c koi 1 claiver USB???????


----------



## ApplePie (25 Décembre 2002)

plumette a dit:
			
		

> * le pilote qui est sur le cd ds extensions?*


oui, celui la !!

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par plumette:</font><hr />*les ports usb fonctionnent ts les 2, 1 est utilisé par mon modem adsl et l'autre par la cam 

c koi 1 claiver USB???????   *<hr /></blockquote>
cela ne te concerne pas puisque tu as un PB, il s'agit des claviers iMac, eMac ou PM qui possèdent des connecteurs usb !!


----------



## Télémac (25 Décembre 2002)

je n'ai pas installé le pilote philips qui ne fonctionne que sous Os x il semble ne pas y en avoir  pour os OS 9  

télécharge ce freeware MaCam et ta cam va fonctionner

Site de téléchargement de macam


----------



## polo50 (25 Décembre 2002)

macam c est pour osx uniquement non??

en tout cas ce lien semble plus complet pour les drivers des cam en général  http://perso.wanadoo.fr/pautex/awebcam/index2.html


----------



## Télémac (25 Décembre 2002)

non car j'ai du l'installer comme je l'ai précisé sur mon OS 9 pour faire fonctionner ma web cam


----------



## div31 (12 Janvier 2004)

bonjour,
j'ai un G3 blanc/bleu sous Mac OS 9.1, connection adsl 128k et je voudrais savoir :
				- quelle webcam est compatible avec mon Mac ?
    - comment m'en servir avec un interlocuteur sur PC ?
    - quel logiciel dois-je prendre ?
    - comment puis je faire pour parler avec micro avec un un interlocuteur sur PC ?
enfin tous les renseignements pour echanger image et son entre mon Mac et un pc.
Merci d'avance a tout le monde


----------



## Jean-Miche (24 Janvier 2004)

Je te renvoie à ce sujet...

Je vais installer demain une webcam Logitech.


----------



## velouria (14 Février 2004)

Au secours !!
J'ai une webcam Logitech Quickcam Zoom, et un Ibook G3 800 Mhz 10.2.8
Je n'arrive pas à paramétrer ma webcam. L'image est toute noire. Elle marche, puisqu'elle distingue la lumière, mais le reste est noir.
J'ai tout essayé (de ce que je connais en tout cas), je suis désespéré. Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré le même problème ? Avez-vous réussi à le résoudre ? Merci de votre aide.


----------



## jp16 (18 Février 2004)

osx et webcam ben c est la panade


----------



## jpmac (19 Février 2004)

Salut,

On m'a offert la mm webcam. Elle a visiblement un problème de règlage par défaut. Pour ne plus avoir un image noire, fais un tour dans les réglages, enlève 'automatique' et met le gain à 100 et le deuxième (je ne me rappelle plus du nom) au minimum. Si la balance des blancs est mauvaise (ca m'arrive d'avoir une image verte) choisit la balance sur ce qui te semble approprié (intérieur, extérieur) au lieu de 'automatique'.
Bon courage. 

A propos, je cherche un moyen simple pour converser avec le monde obscur avec cette webcam. Si tu as un tuyau...


----------



## Brett Sinclair (21 Février 2004)

Pour faire fonctionner ma webcam USB philips toUcam Pro (PCVC 740K) sur iChat (Panther donc...), c'est la croix et la bannière!
Le seul driver que j'ai trouvé : "IOXpert"(via le site Philips) est payant!!! 
Y a de l'abus quand même, non?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parce qu'au final, pour pouvoir utiliser ma caméra avec iChat, il me faut:

- Un driver &gt; payant!
-iChatUSBCam &gt; Payant!
-BTVPro &gt; payant !

ça fait beaucoup quand meme!
Mais le plus révoltant c'est le coup du driver ...
Grrr!


----------



## naas (23 Février 2004)

mahhhhh non
les fondeurs sont la clique sourceforge 

ceci dit un camescope numerique ou isight marchent a merveille
et pour etre passe de toucam a firewire c'est... comment dire....
comme quand je passe de pc a mac, c'est pas decscriptible mais c'est si bon


----------



## Brett Sinclair (24 Février 2004)

Merci!
Mais heu... T'installe ça comment???
Y a pas d'installer là-dessus. Si je me contente d'ouvrir macam, ma webcam n'est pas plus reconnue qu'un trombonne à coulisse!


----------



## naas (24 Février 2004)

un petit tour par la peut etre


----------



## Brett Sinclair (25 Février 2004)

Ben non... Marche pas. J'ai mis macam.component dans bibliothèque &gt;quicktime... Mais ça ne marche pas. Au contraire ça bloque le démarrage de mon iBook quand la caméra est branchée (la barre d'outil ne s'affiche pas et le DD ne monte pas sur le bureau)...


----------



## bibou25 (2 Avril 2004)

bonjour,
qui pourrais m'aorienter vers des pilotes qui me permettent d'utiliser ma webcam autres que macam (car ca ne marche pas pour la video conférence) et IOExperts qui est payant.Merci d'avance.


----------



## bibou25 (6 Avril 2004)

personne n'a donc de solution pour moi.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 snif!!!je peux donc pas utiliser m'a web cam....Pas de video conférence pour moi..


----------



## naas (6 Avril 2004)

apres 5 minutes reeles de recherche
je n'ai rien trouve
mais il semble que  cela soit compatible aim... alors...


----------



## bibou25 (8 Avril 2004)

compatible aim mais pas avec ma web cam!!!le problème c'est elle ainsi que ses pilotes!!!(introuvables gratuitement)


----------



## bibou25 (16 Mai 2004)

bonsoir,je voulais savoir si vous connaissiez un logiciel qui me permettrais de prendre des photos et faire ds vidéo avec ma web cam??


----------



## sylko (17 Mai 2004)

bibou25 a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir,je voulais savoir si vous connaissiez un logiciel qui me permettrais de prendre des photos et faire ds vidéo avec ma web cam??



C'est quoi comme webcam?

Tu peux enregistrer le flux vidéo de ta webcam avec  Quicktime Broadcaster 

Si tu as une iSight, il y a un excellent article sur  O'Reilly (macdevcenter.com)


----------



## tabasko (22 Mai 2004)

Salut à tous,

Que pensez vous de l'iSight ? En êtes vous pleinement satisfait ? Quels sont les bémols des cette webcam ? Quelles sont ces meilleurs atouts ?

Le prix relativement élevé à mon gout pour une webcam me laisse encore un poil hésitant.

Merci pour vos impressions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TabasKo


----------



## tabasko (22 Mai 2004)

je suis surpirs de ne collecter aucune information 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je voulais passer à la fnac me l'offrir ce soir, mais ceci après avoir lu l'avis de quelques personnes qui se la serait offerte ...

A moins que personne n'ait acheté cette webcam, vous conseillez quoi en la matière 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci
TabasKo


----------



## Bilbo (22 Mai 2004)

tabasko a dit:
			
		

> je suis surpirs de ne collecter aucune information


C'est un week-end avec un pont. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'en connais pas mal qui viennent sur les forums alors qu'ils sont au boulot. Mais chut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, je n'ai pas de webcam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## tabasko (22 Mai 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> C'est un week-end avec un pont.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca m'arrive aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hein qui ca ? moi ? quoi ? non non ... jamais


----------



## davidcaro2 (22 Mai 2004)

J'en ai une

Un bijou, elle marche extraordinairement bien

J'ai remplacé ma webcam toucam USB (a coté c'est de la daube)
Je m'en suis servi avec iChat/AIM 5.5 coté PC

Elle marche avec iMovie pour la capture vidéo (enfantin)

Ce qui me bluffe le plus c'est l'autofocus (plus besoin de re-regler la nétteté a chaque déplacement)

Si tu en a l'utilité, hésite pas , je pense que c'est la meilleure du moment


----------



## naas (22 Mai 2004)

Tu peux aller sur le magnifique site de  mac gé





et puis aussi  par la 

mes parents en possèdent une et aucuns soucis pour la vidéo conférence, aucuns


----------



## Sleath (2 Juin 2004)

Salut à tous,

Je possède une webcam Logitech quickcam Pro et je tourne sous Jaguar. Le hic est que dés que je la branche sur mon port USB, il semblerait qu'elle soit lancée (la petite lumiere de la cam s'allumant), par un programme du système d'exploitation qui tourne en tâche de fond (en effet, aucun programme ne s'ouvrant en apparence). Cela se se confirme lorsque je lance une visioconf sur yahoo messenger, un message d'erreur s'affichant et me disant que la webcam est oqp par une autre application!!!!
résultat pas de visioconférence possible!!!
C un peu frustrant donc j'attend vos conseils avec impatience
Merci d'avance

Sleath


----------



## Apca (2 Juin 2004)

Je sais pas si cela peut-aider, mais jette un oeil http://www.osxfacile.com/webcamtouchpro.html


----------



## Sleath (3 Juin 2004)

merci du conseil j'ai été voir, mais je pense pas que cela résolve le problème! :-(
Cependant ton info est interessante et me sera sans doute utile pour autre chose! ;-)


----------



## Mlours (8 Juin 2004)

Bah wi! Pas de driver gratuit pour la tuocam philips, c'est d'autant plus bête que j'en ai deux... Merci beaucoup à Philips de toujours vendre il n'y a pas plus tard qu'1 an 1/2, toujours ces mêmes Webcams avec, un driver pour OS 9...


----------



## Nico26 (9 Juin 2004)

Essaye le logiciel iVisit (il existe pour OS9 et X) pour ta camera Philips à ces adresses :

http://www.chez.com/ivisit/ (forum) et http://www.ivisit.com (site de l'editeur pour le telecharger)


Il est gratuit et marche avec les cameras Philips.


Logiquement cela devrait fonctionner.


Nicolas


----------



## lymicky (22 Juin 2004)

davidcaro2 a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai une
> 
> Un bijou, elle marche extraordinairement bien
> 
> ...



bonjour
"marche avec iMovie "
voila qui me plait 
comment puis-je faire pour obtenir une petite séquence de moi avec le son que je pourrais envoyer à quelqu'un??
merci


----------



## Rom (6 Août 2004)

Yop!

  Ca va? J'ai exactement le meme probleme sous os x!!! On me dit de telecharger le driver mais je ne le trouve pas ca me predn la tete!!!! Est ce que qq pourrait m'aider?? Merki!

zzz. rom


----------



## litle_big_one (8 Août 2004)

Brett Sinclair a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire fonctionner ma webcam USB philips toUcam Pro (PCVC 740K) sur iChat (Panther donc...), c'est la croix et la bannière!
> Le seul driver que j'ai trouvé : "IOXpert"(via le site Philips) est payant!!!
> Y a de l'abus quand même, non?
> 
> ...


?? as tu bien cherché ?
je l'ai dl il y a pas longtemps ici http://www.consumer.philips.com/global/b2c/common/downloads/downloads_results.jhtml;jsessionid=1F4NNI51VQLTPJ0RMRCRX13HKFSESHAW?branchPropertyPaths=&externalProductId=PCVC&externalBrand=PHILIPS&filterValues=&subCatId=&productId=&groupId=CONNECTION_GR&catId=&leafPropertyPaths=&page=10&strokeId=&divId=0&filterPaths=&filterBy=&filterStrict=&rootItem=



bob


----------



## greg54 (4 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous systeme 10.3.5, sur un ibook G4, j'aimerai connecté ma Logitech Quick Cam express. Existe t il un driver universel? Car sur le site de logitech point de driver mac.

Merci pour votre aide
G


----------



## doc (4 Septembre 2004)

fait une recherche
il y en a deux

MACAM

et 

Mais que  faire si jai une webcam USB ?

du site OS X FACILE


         Si les pilotes de votre constructeur de webcam ne sont pas prévus                 pour OS X, essayez d'installer et d'utiliser les pilotes "IOXperts" que   vous pouvez télécharger ICI.   Ces pilotes permettent de faire fonctionner une bonne partie des webcams USB   :
   NB : Ce pilote coûte environ 10 ¤ !



 ? AME
   CU-001
   CU-98
   CU-98A
   CU-99A
   CU-320
   Ariston iSee-Pro


 ? Boeder PC ChatCam
 ? Creative Video Blaster Webcam 5 (pas toutes)
 ? D-Link DRU-350C
 ? Ezonics EZ Cam Pro
 ? iRez KritterUSB 1.0 (pas la 1.1)




 ? Logitech
   QuickCam for Notebooks Pro (pas la QuickCam pour Notebooks)
   QuickCam Pro (dark focus ring)
   QuickCam Pro 3000
   QuickCam Pro 4000
   QuickCam Zoom

 ? Mustek WCam 300
 ? O'Rite i-Cam USB Camera
 ? Panasonic GP-KR651US


 ? Philips
   ToUcam Fun (PCVC730K)
   ToUcam Pro (PCVC740K)
   ToUcam Pro Scan (PCVC750K)
   ToUcam XS (PCVC720K/40 only)
   Vesta (PCVC675K)
   Vesta Pro (PCVC680K)
   Vesta Scan (PCVC690K)


 ? PINE Technology PineCam Z100
   ? Plustek OptiCam 500U


   ? Samsung
   MPC-C10
   MPC-C30




 ? Scalar
   USB Microscope M1
   USB Microscope M2




 ? Sceptre
   SVC300/KVC300 (black & silver)
   SVC300/KVC300 (green translucent)




 ? Sotec Afina Eye
 ? VideoLogic HomeC@m




   Si vous ne trouvez pas votre webcam sur cette liste "IOXperts",   vérifiez régulièrement le site de "IOXPerts" car   les mise à jour de ce pilote permettent de faire fonctionner toujours   plus de webcams USB.



*



*


----------



## ChaF (24 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si l'un d'entre vous utilise une webcam Philips Thumbcam sur un mac.

Merci
ChaF


----------



## amo (27 Novembre 2004)

je viens d'acheter un imac G5 et j'ai des problèmes de webcam
1) ichat ne reconnaît pas ma webcam une philips ToUcam Pro
2) ivisit n'accepte pas mon code d'autorisation : j'ai utilisé celui en lien avec mon adresse e-mail

De plus je n'arrive pas à communiquer en mode audio sur ichat


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

Normal iChat scrute le Firewire...
Pour ta webcam tu dois avoir ichatUSBcam


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Novembre 2004)

J'ai une webcam USB Philips la voici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et je n'ai AUCUN Driver pour OS X.3.5, avez vous des infos si il est possible de l'utiliser sur iChat et avec quels drivers ? merci


----------



## doc (28 Novembre 2004)

Déjà de nombreux post sur ce pb, c'est par ici :


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Novembre 2004)

Merci beaucoup.

Je trouve incroyable que Philips fasse des web cam et ne mette pas à jour ses drivers pour mac os x !


----------



## guagnese (28 Novembre 2004)

lymicky a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> "marche avec iMovie "
> voila qui me plait
> comment puis-je faire pour obtenir une petite séquence de moi avec le son que je pourrais envoyer à quelqu'un??
> merci


 C'est très simple : 
 1.Tu lances iMovie

 2. Tu vérifies que le diaphragme de l'isight n'est pas fermé (pas de cache blanc devant)

 3. DAns iMovie, tu cliques sur la petite caméra qui est située au-dessous de l'écran, sur la gauche (juste à côté de la paire de ciseaux )

 4. Là çà doit t'ouvrir une liste de choix dans laquelle tu dois retrouver ton isight. Sélectionnes-la.

 5. Maintenant, tu dois te voir à l'écran, cliques sur "Enregistrer avec isight" pour démarre, puis rappuie dessus pour terminer l'enregistrement.

 6. Et voilà, tu as un enregistrement de toi.
     Ensuite, dans le menu *Fichier* tu sélectionnes *Partager *et tu pourras envoyer ton film par mail, s'il n'est pas trop long, ou le publier sur un compte .mac si tu en as un.


----------



## patafelix (30 Novembre 2004)

j'ai une webcam philips pcvc740k qui fonctionnait parfaitement sous Os9 et je n'arrive pas à trouver les pilotes ou soft pour la faire fonctionner sous OsX tout du moin chez philips ke puis-je faire ?? ;/


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2004)

patafelix a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une webcam philips pcvc740k qui fonctionnait parfaitement sous Os9 et je n'arrive pas à trouver les pilotes ou soft pour la faire fonctionner sous OsX tout du moin chez philips ke puis-je faire ?? ;/


 Il te faut macam

 Attention si tu es sous 10.3, utilise la version patchée (en bas de page)


----------



## patafelix (30 Novembre 2004)

Vouai, merci, je l'avais trouvé. Macam est pas mal mais il n'a pas la prise de son (en version non enregistrée) ce qui est fort dommage et de plus on ne peut pas l'utiliser avec un autre soft pour visioconférence.

A+


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2004)

patafelix a dit:
			
		

> Vouai, merci, je l'avais trouvé. Macam est pas mal mais il n'a pas la prise de son (en version non enregistrée)...


 Comment ca en version non enregistré? c'est un freeware!
 Par ailleurs, je l'ai utilisé avec une Philips vesta et j'avais le son sans probleme et deplus je pouvais tout a fait utiliser ma webcam avec d'autres apps (ivisit, ophonex, ichatAv & ichatusbcam, imovie...) simplement il ne faut pas qu'il soit lancé en meme temps que ces apps, il faut juste qu'il soit présent sur le DD pour faire son boulot de driver


----------



## patafelix (30 Novembre 2004)

alors là je baba !!

alors j'ai un vrai souci la plupart des menus sont grisé, je n'accède pas au son via l'appli, enfin tou koi !!!! et quand je veux utliser yahoo en web invit il ne reconnait aucune caméra? et M? que dois je faire ??  . car le téléchargement en .dmg n'est pas un installer mais juste une application (d'accord il faut placer le dossier macam.component dans library, quiktime) mais là sa bloque tout). Un truc aussi bizzare la led de la webcam reste en permanence au rouge fixe. Ne crois-tu pas que c'est très étonnant ??


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2004)

patafelix a dit:
			
		

> alors là je baba !!
> 
> alors j'ai un vrai souci la plupart des menus sont grisé, je n'accède pas au son via l'appli, enfin tou koi !!!! et quand je veux utliser yahoo en web invit il ne reconnait aucune caméra? et M? que dois je faire ??  . car le téléchargement en .dmg n'est pas un installer mais juste une application (d'accord il faut placer le dossier macam.component dans library, quiktime) mais là sa bloque tout). Un truc aussi bizzare la led de la webcam reste en permanence au rouge fixe. Ne crois-tu pas que c'est très étonnant ??


 En relisant le sujet de ton post je viens de voir que tu est en 10.3.6. Tu as installé la version patchée de macam pour panther (lien direct)?
 Si non pour le son verifie tes preferences systeme "son" pour voir si tu a bien une source selectionnée.
 Pour yahoo messenger de toutes facons il n'y a pas le son avec la version Mac. Par contre la video marche...


----------



## patafelix (1 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour tes conseils, vrai je n'est pas penc au pref systm. Je prends conaissance de ce message ke m1tenan mais j'y reviendrais 1 peu + tard, je suis trè en retard sur mon business et je lach l'affr pour le moment.

Merci encore. Et faut que j'apprenne a me servir des faq je n'en ai jamais utilisé. ce qui fait que je n'ai pas compris pourquoi j'ai été déplacé ? vers où ?  j'ai eu du mal a m'y retrouver et je vois ke ce mat1 ke tu m'as répondu désolé et encore merci. Et en + 1 mod m'a mis en fil de discussion je sais pas koment ça c fai mais ça c fait et c normal mais pour un novice des forums il fo ke j'apren. Bye et je reviendrai vers toa si je peu te retrouver


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2004)

Euh jusqu'a présent tu avais évité le style SMS. Continue...


----------



## Li@mst0rM (8 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour , j'aimerais savoir si la caméra fourni avec la PLaystation 2 et le jeu Eye Toy est compatible avec Mac , quand je la branche elle est reconnue dans ichat mais seulement point de vue du micro . (il me marque Eye Toy Camera USb MAnual)  

Pourrais je aussi avoir une liste des caméras compatiblent avec MAc Hors Isight .

Merci


----------



## rimo89 (8 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour , est ce que quelqun connait un logiciel permettant d'enregistrer le so sans l'image avec la webcam ?
J'ai une " logitech quick cam pro 4000 "
Vos propositions sont les bienvenues


----------



## Aurelien_ (8 Janvier 2005)

Oui.

J'ai exactement la même webcam que toi.

Et j'utilise Audacity. http://audacity.sourceforge.net/mac.php

J'espère que ça t'aura été utile.


----------



## calvin (8 Janvier 2005)

rimo89 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour , est ce que quelqun connait un logiciel permettant d'enregistrer le so sans l'image avec la webcam ?
> J'ai une " logitech quick cam pro 4000 "
> Vos propositions sont les bienvenues


 

 pourquoi ne pas utiliser un micro tout simplement ?


----------



## Aurelien_ (8 Janvier 2005)

Il n'y en a pas sur les Power Mac (mon cas).


----------



## mxmac (9 Janvier 2005)

iphoto et tu exporte la bande son...


----------



## morphem (9 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour, j'ai installé Ivisit cherchant un soft compatible en visioconférence avec 
des pc, j'ai trouvé Ivisit mais mes interlocuteurs ne m'entendent pas, en revanche de mon
côté l'image et le son passe, je reçois.
Quelqu'un a t-il une idée ou une suggestion pour une autre messagerie instantannée compatible
mac/pc.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## golf (9 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenue

Avec quelle webcam !
Le pb est, en effet, lié à celle ci et à au micro utilisé !...


----------



## morphem (9 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bienvenue
> 
> Avec quelle webcam !
> Le pb est, en effet, lié à celle ci et à au micro utilisé !...




j'utilise une quickcam zoom de logitech en usb


----------



## golf (9 Janvier 2005)

morphem a dit:
			
		

> j'utilise une quickcam zoom de logitech en usb



A-t-elle un micro intégré ?


----------



## golf (9 Janvier 2005)

Pour une autre messagerie, il y a celle qui fonctionne naturellement avec iChat : iChat et AIM Suite

Voir aussi : La téléphonie, la VoIP [Voix sur ip] et l'internet !...


----------



## morphem (9 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> A-t-elle un micro intégré ?




oui elle a un micro intégré


----------



## golf (9 Janvier 2005)

Celle là ? 
	


Es tu allé la faire reconnaître par "Préférences système/Son", onglet "Entrée" ?


----------



## morphem (9 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Celle là ?




oui c'est celle-ci


----------



## morphem (9 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Celle là ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




non il y a dans entrée ecrit Unknown usb audio device


----------



## morphem (9 Janvier 2005)

dans son entrée juste Unknown usb audio device.

Que faut il faire ?


----------



## golf (9 Janvier 2005)

Tu le sélectionnes...


----------



## morphem (9 Janvier 2005)

ok c'est fait, peux tu me dire comment je lis les messages au fur et à mesure qu'il arrive je débute dans le forum


----------



## golf (9 Janvier 2005)

morphem a dit:
			
		

> ...peux tu me dire comment je lis les messages au fur et à mesure qu'il arrive je débute dans le forum


Quand tu veux suivre un fil (celui que tu ouvres ou un autre) tu vas dans la barre des menus : "Outils de la discussion" puis tu sélectionnes "s'abonner à la discussion"...
Puis tu suis dans Tableau de bord  [cf aussi la FAQ des forums MacGé]


----------



## morphem (9 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu veux suivre un fil (celui que tu ouvres ou un autre) tu vas dans la barre des menus : "Outils de la discussion" puis tu sélectionnes "s'abonner à la discussion"...
> Puis tu suis dans Tableau de bord  [cf aussi la FAQ des forums MacGé]



Merci, j'ai par ailleurs sélectionné la seule entrée que j'ai pour le son


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

Savez-vous comment faire fonctionner une webcam Philips Pro tunch (compatible Mac) avec Mac Os 10.2.8? Car il m'est impossible de faire reconnaitre la webcam par l'ordinateurn et les pilotes fournis avec cette dernière ne sont développés que pour Mac Os 9!

Merci par avance,


Cordialement,


JCC.


----------



## golf (27 Janvier 2005)

Pour une utilisation avec iChat tu dois avoir ichatUSBcam
Il y a IOXperts


----------



## golf (27 Janvier 2005)

Article Project:Omega >>> O'ReillyNet-Fr >> iApplications > Vidéo Conférence en USB sous Panther


----------



## musiriel (4 Mars 2005)

J'aimerais bien qu'on m'indique un modèle de webcam reconnu par ichat. J'ai acheté une Quickcam de Logitech, compatible avec osx, mais malheureusement ichat ne la reconnais pas. 
Merci


----------



## woulf (4 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

Fais une petite recherche dans ce forum, sans doute dans la rubrique périphériques, il existe il me semble un petit logiciel qui rend compatible avec ichat des caméras usb et peut-être que la tienne en fait partie, ce qui t'éviterait de racheter une caméra 

ichat2usb cam ou un truc comme ça il me semble.

Sinon, la isight d'apple est très bien


----------



## musiriel (4 Mars 2005)

Merci Woulf, effectivement, j'ai compris qu'il me faut ichatusb, un logiciel qui apparemment ne coûte même pas cher...
Question subsidiaire: où achète-t-on ce logiciel? (pardon, je suis vraiment novice!)


----------



## woulf (4 Mars 2005)

essaie là 
tu peux télécharger et tu auras les renseignements pour acheter.


----------



## musiriel (4 Mars 2005)

merci, alors là c'est cool!


----------



## kertruc (19 Mars 2005)

Bonjour

Après recherche un peu partout, je ne trouve pas moyen de faire marcher une webcam labetc sur OSX...
J'ai essayé Macam et IOexpert mais rien n'y fait...
Quelqu'un a une bidouille ?

Merci


----------



## naas (20 Mars 2005)

hummmm
voila ce que dit le site de labtec 
donc la réponse à priori est non, désolé  :rose:


----------



## kertruc (20 Mars 2005)

Ouai...
Mais je rêve toujours de tomber sur une bidouille...
J'ai du mal à croire qu'il y a des trucs qui ne marchent pas sur Mac 
Mais bon, tant pis, je vais l'échanger... 
Merci


----------



## micmac64 (14 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous, je viens de récupérer une webcam lifeview robocam, mais bien évidemment, avec le bol que j'ai, le pilote est pour os9... me voila dans le caca !  existe t'il un pilote pour osX ou un pilote générique ???  merci de votre aide...


----------



## Damino (14 Avril 2005)

Salut, un petit tour par ici : macam...

Par contre tu veux l'utiliser avec quoi ta webcam ?

Car ça ne marche qu'avec Yahoo messanger (mais sans le son) et avec  iChat il te rajouter ichatUSBCam car ichat recherche uniquement les webcam FireWire.

Enfin j'utilise ichat avec mon caméscope Sony en firewire et ca marche.

Salut.


----------



## micmac64 (15 Avril 2005)

merci, je vais essayer avec ça...
j'ai iChat usb et macam fait tourner la webcam, aec quelques bug tout de meme !


----------



## Laurent.favard@thalesgrou (28 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté la Webcam zicPlay VX6 USb et ca fonctionne très bien sur Mac. l'avantage
est qu'il fournisse un pilote MacOS X qui fait très bien son boulot. Le seul Hic, est que
je souhaite utiliser iChat, car cette webcam est un cadeau à mes parents et franchement
iChat est très pratique et simple comparé à aMSN (Qui a des problème de son...).
Mais où trouvez non de non, ce plug-in miracle en France iChatUSBCam ??? C'est pas pour
10 euros, tant pis, qu'on va pleurer mais où le trouver ???


----------



## Zyrol (29 Décembre 2006)

tu tapes sur google : ichatusb et tu tombes sur &#231;a : 

http://www.ecamm.com/mac/ichatusbcam/

pense &#224; faire un tour sur notre ami google


----------

